# Mister Sawmill Brand?



## AaronB (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone have one of these or any experience with them? I am debating between several brands that have a trailer in the price range of the Mister Sawmill. Just trying to find reviews for them.

thanks


----------



## deeker (Jun 2, 2009)

After reading your post, I went to their site. Not bad. Not bad at all, I already own Norwood LM2000. http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkw.Xs...XP=1244070679/**http://www.mistersawmill.com/
http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGk1...244070989/**http://www.norwoodindustries.com/

I would be a bit partial. 

Good luck.

Kevin


----------



## MotorSeven (Jun 2, 2009)

I researched these before buying my Woodmizer(used). If I was buying new I would buy a Lumbermate 2000...haven't heard one negative thing about them. I just couldn't find a lot of good feedback on the Mister Sawmill, so I shyed away. Do some reading/searching here & it may help: http://www.##################/board/index.php/board,7.0.html

RD


----------



## MotorSeven (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't know that there was a rivalry between AS & the "Forum of Forestry"..............

RD


----------



## AaronB (Jun 2, 2009)

deeker said:


> After reading your post, I went to their site. Not bad. Not bad at all, I already own Norwood LM2000. http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkw.Xs...XP=1244070679/**http://www.mistersawmill.com/
> http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGk1...244070989/**http://www.norwoodindustries.com/
> 
> I would be a bit partial.
> ...



I have been looking at the LM200 as well, since both have trailer packages and both have log ramps and most important a log winch. Just the LM2000 is a bit more since you have to buy the trailer package separate. Plus shipping is more for the LM2000. Just been researching right now.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jun 3, 2009)

I have the Mister Sawmill 21" with the 13HP Honda, 20' log capacity, log ramps and winch, and ramp stands to turn the ramps into a log deck. The pics don't show the newer model. They beefed them up with heavier steel. One nice thing is they will hold as short as a 24" long log, and 18" if you tell them to set it up that way when you order. Great for crotches. I don't mind the smaller size because I mostly mill culls, yard trees, and misc. 'character' trees. Problems I have had in the first 1000 bdft are the light harness was to short and turning pulled it out of the plug when towing, one bandwheel was not installed correctly but we caught it because I wanted a test run before hauling it 400 miles home, the cam action dogs are not the most secure way of dogging in the logs, and I wish I had the toe board(which can be bolted on later). Bonuses are I have used the short log ability a lot more than I thought on a bunch of crotches and a bois d'arc stump, the log deck makes a great place to shove the boards to so sawing goes quicker by myself, and the small size actually lets me haul the mill into my woods with the lawn tractor and saw on the spot. It is balanced well enough with the saw carriage locked over the wheels that I can move it around by hand. Overall, I would recommend it as long as the size does not limit you. The 26" is a pretty good jump in price that puts it into tougher competition.


----------



## willt1981 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a mister sawmill model 30 that i bought a little over two years ago. overall ive been pleased with it. i mill mainly for building material. ive probably sawed 20,000 bdft with it and it has not been easily milled stuff. some sugar maple and oak up to 30 in. diamater for barn sheeting. the mill handles these logs fine. i load them with a tractor and ones that big i have to turn with the loader - im honestly not sure how you'd turn them without one. the frame on mine looks a little light but its never been a problem. it mills great lumber. everything is manual on mine which can get tiresome when you constantly have to crank the carriage up 30" to start a new log. ive had to replace a few parts, all due to my error..., and the guys who made it were always really helpful and got me the parts quickly. ive also asked them several questions about bands for the mill and changing sizes. they're always quick to reply and have helpful answers. thats worth alot to me. ive never had any experience using another kind of mill. i bought mine becasue a neighbor had the exact same model. a friend of my dads recently bought a hudson mill and wanted some pointers. we went over to his place and i have to say that i liked mine alot better. im sure part of it is what youre used to but some of the things on his just didnt seem very well thought out. hope this helps. if you need any specific info just ask and ill do my best to tell you.


----------

